# Alsa & Kernel 2.6.2 funzt nicht.

## toter

Tach auch....

Nach der neuinstall auf neu PC (S-ATA HDD-ging nur mit 2.6.xKernel)funzt ALSA nicht.

Habe alles mögliche getstet und auch alles mögliche hier im Forum gefunden.Nix hilft.

Motherboard zu neu oder zu billig?  :Wink: 

ASRock P4VT8 Muttibrett mit VIA Southbridge Chipsatz für S-ATA.

grep gibt folgendes aus:

```
grep audio /proc/pci

    Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 96).

```

 wenn ich nun 

```
env ALSA_CARDS='via82xx' emerge -u alsa-driver

```

oder nur 

```
emerge -u alsa-driver

```

 auch ohne -u oder mit -k ..egal. Kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 failed.

!!! Function check_KV, Line 256, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

```

Wer kann mir helfen?

Meinereiner weis nicht weiter.......

----------

## ralph

Nimm beim 2.6 die Treiber aus dem kernel.

Du mußt/kannst alsa-driver nicht mergen.

----------

## amne

Poste mal die letzten 20 Zeilen bevors schiefgeht, das scheint ein wenig unaussagekräftig.

[edit]Ich schäme mich doppelt, ralph war schneller und hat noch dazu recht. Die 20 Zeilen kannst du dir schenken.  :Wink: 

[/edit]

----------

## toter

OK.Habe doch ein Image gehabt ohne ALSA.Nun wieder ein "ALSA sauberes" Gentoo.Habe die Treiber nun im Kernel einkompiliert.

Beim KDE-Start kommt immernoch folgendes:

Sound server informatinal message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device: default cant`t be opened for playback (No such device)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

kann ir jemand schreiben was ich alles ins Kernel reinpacken muss unter Sound?

Danke schon mal...  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

1. Hast du alsa in den USE-Flags?

2. Hast du arts auch auf alsa gestellt?

3. Sound Card Support sollte drin sein, alsa support und die Dinge unter diesem Punkt, die du haben willst (oss emulation ist z.B. immer eine gute Idee) und last but not least der Treiber für deine Soundkarte.

----------

## toter

Ging ja fix. Fein.

was meinst Du mit 2. Hast du arts auch auf alsa gestellt? genau?

sorry für die frage.

----------

## ralph

Ja, war blöd formuliert.

Du kannst doch im Kontrollzentrum unter sound & multimedia -> sound system einstellen, was arts benutzt. Wenn du das jetzt zum Beispiel noch auf OSS stehen hast, dann klappt das natürlich nicht.

----------

## toter

OK. Funzt.Leider ohne regulierung (hatte ich bei suse9 als testsystem auch) für laut und leise.

Habe im Kernel alsa fest reingenommen und meinen via-Treiber und unter arts in KDE automatich.Mit alsa ging es nicht.

Aber grossen Dank erstmal   :Laughing: 

malsehen ob ich das noch mit laut und leise hinbekomme.

bis die Tage...keine Frage

Toter

----------

## Basti_litho

nicht vergessen "MAKEDEV.snd" aus dem "scripts" Verzeichniss im Kernelverzeichnis auszuführen. - Der erstellt noch ne menge Devices.

----------

## Mac Fly

Bei mir klappt überall ALSA, ausser in KDE. Wenn ich dort ALSA einstelle, bekomme ich folgendes um die Ohren: *Quote:*   

> Sound server informational message:
> 
> Error while initializing the sound driver:
> 
> device: default can't be opened for playback (Permission denied)
> ...

 

Wieso Permission denied?

```
root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux/scripts> ls -la /dev/dsp

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root            9  2. Mär 08:40 /dev/dsp -> /dev/dsp0

root@netkiffer:/usr/src/linux/scripts> ls -la /dev/dsp0

crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   3  2. Mär 08:40 /dev/dsp0

```

----------

## Beforegod

/dev/dsp wird nur von OSS benutzt.

Wichtig ist unter /dev/snd/* alle pcm Geräte.

Welche Berechtigungen haben die?

bist du auch in der Gruppe audio?

----------

## Mac Fly

In der Gruppe Audio bin ich, ja. Das mit /dev/dsp und OSS wusste ich nicht, wieder was dazu gelernt  :Sad: )

```
root@netkiffer:~> ls -la /dev/snd/ | grep pcm

crw-------    1 root     audio    116,  24  1. Jan 1970  pcmC0D0c

crw-------    1 root     audio    116,  16  1. Jan 1970  pcmC0D0p

crw-------    1 root     audio    116,  25  1. Jan 1970  pcmC0D1c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  17  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D1p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  26  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D2c

crw-------    1 root     audio    116,  18  1. Jan 1970  pcmC0D2p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  27  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D3c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  19  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D3p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  28  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D4c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  20  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D4p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  29  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D5c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  21  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D5p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  30  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D6c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  22  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D6p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  31  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D7c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  23  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC0D7p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  56  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D0c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  48  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D0p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  57  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D1c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  49  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D1p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  58  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D2c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  50  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D2p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  59  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D3c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  51  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D3p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  60  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D4c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  52  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D4p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  61  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D5c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  53  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D5p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  62  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D6c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  54  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D6p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  63  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D7c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  55  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC1D7p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  88  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D0c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  80  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D0p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  89  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D1c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  81  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D1p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  90  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D2c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  82  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D2p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  91  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D3c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  83  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D3p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  92  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D4c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  84  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D4p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  93  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D5c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  85  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D5p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  94  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D6c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  86  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D6p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  95  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D7c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116,  87  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC2D7p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 120  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D0c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 112  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D0p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 121  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D1c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 113  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D1p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 122  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D2c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 114  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D2p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 123  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D3c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 115  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D3p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 124  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D4c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 116  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D4p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 125  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D5c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 117  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D5p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 126  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D6c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 118  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D6p

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 127  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D7c

crw-rw----    1 root     audio    116, 119  2. Mär 08:40 pcmC3D7p
```

----------

## matkare

Hi leute,

habe meinen via8235 mit kernel 2.6.3 unter kde3.2 zum laufen gebracht.

Folgendes müsst ihr beachten:

	- außer Sound card support alles als Modul kompilieren, 

		damit Gentoo-Script "alsasound" noch funktioniert.

	- alsa-utils installieren:

```

         # > emerge alsa-utils

         # > rc-update add alsasound boot

      
```

	- ACHTUNG: keine alsa-treiber mehr emergen !!

	- /etc/modules.d/alsa entsprechend anpassen

		--> Hilfe gibts unter: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

		meine Einträge sind:

```

         alias char-major-116 snd

         alias char-major-14 soundcore

         alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

         alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

         alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

         alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

         alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

         alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

         alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

         alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

         alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

         alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

         options snd cards_limit=1

      
```

	- Der entscheidende Punkt für KDE3.2 war der alsamixer:

```

         # > alsamixer

      
```

		Es erscheinen einige Balken mit denen Ihr die Volumen einstellen könnt.

		Im Fall von via ganz nach rechts scrollen(Pfeiltaste rechts) und die vier letzten 

		Balken auf Maximum stellen (Pfeiltaste hoch). Auch der erste Balken sollte

		natürlich nicht auf null stehen. Die entscheidenden Balken heißen VIA DXS.

	- Einstellungen des alsamixers speichern:

```

         # > alsactl store

      
```

		die Werte werden in /etc/asound.state gespeichert.

	- "Fehler" bei KDE: 

		die alsamixer-Einstellungen werden leider nicht dauerhaft

	  	gespeichert, sodass vor bei jedem KDE-Start ein

```

         # > alsactl restore

      
```

		nötig ist. Den restore sollte man am besten in das Init-Script packen.

Ich hoffe, dass Euch das ein wenig weiterhilf.

----------

## gerni

funktioniert bei dir der mixer richtig? d.h. kannst du die Lautsärke auch übern Master bzw. PCM regeln?

ich kann bei mir die Lautstärke leider nurn mit den VIA-DXS-Slider(n) regeln. Such schon wochenlang im netz herum woran das liegen kann, find aber nix...

thx, gernot

----------

## matkare

hm, eigentlich schon. Wenn ich im alsamixer die dxs Regler alle voll aufdrehe, dann kann ich mit den Mastern den Rest regeln. Beantwortet das Deine Frage ??

Noch ein Tipp zu KDE3.2. Laut weit verbreiteter Meinung hier im Forum, sollte man ALSA in KDE fest einstellen an statt der automatischen Einstellung, da ansonsten die Prozessorauslastung weit höher ist. Ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Seit ich alsa fest ausgewählt hab, läuft mein System einiges schneller :)

PS: wg. Mixer kannst in dem Zusammenhang auch mal ein bisschen mit kmix und mit den Mixereinstellungen im kontrollzentrum rumspielen.

----------

